# 2017 TV Shootout Evaluation event will be in NYC, July 12 and July 13, 2017



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

We're holding our 2017 TV Shootout TM evaluation event in conjunction with CE Week NY on 7/12 - 13, 2017. 

Joel Silver of ISF and Kevin Miller of ISF TV will be running the event this year along with Matt and Jeff Murray of AV Pro Store. 

Joel and Kevin made a significant change to the event this year. They are inviting a top professional team of judges as the panel of experts to vote on the attributes of picture quality to determine "Who makes the world's best TV?" So the evaluation event will be judged by professional colorists, contrast graders, and video engineers. 

Another change this year is my personal VIP invite list gets full access to the CE Week show floor, the private press room, special access to all private press events before the show opens to the public, the TV Shootout event and all of CE Week's full calendar of special events all at no charge. Value Electronics invited guests will be pre-registered and issued an all access badge. 

Members of HTS can email me at [email protected] to be included in our exclusive VIP advance registration.


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

It will be fascinating to get feedback from such distinguished professionals. And what a generous offer to an exciting event! I'm assuming there are a limited number of passes available, so I'll try to finalize plans soon. May I ask which models Value Electronics will be entering in the shootout, or is that a surprise?


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Lou, hope you can join us! If you are planning on attending just email me and I'll put you on the VIP list so you will be preregistered with your all access complementary badge ready for p/u at the registration desk. 

The event is limited to the flagship models. Here's the preliminary list of contestants:

Sony 65” A1E OLED TV
Sony 65” Z9D LCD/LED
LG 65” W7 or G7 OLED TV
LG 65” SJ9500 LCD/Nano LED
Samsung 65” Q9 LCD/QLED

Not sure if Joel and Kevin will include a Vizio or Hisense or any other 2nd tier brand. I leave it up to them.

This year the professional panel of experts votes will be used to determine the ranking and winner of the evaluation event. I'll suggest we give ballots to all attendees so they can fill them out as the judges are voting and use the information to see how they compare.

Very exciting year for our 2017 TV Shootout!


----------



## the_rookie (Sep 30, 2008)

Cant wait to see the results


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimShaw (Apr 30, 2012)

Robert

I was just thinking about the Shootout this year and decided to do a search on HTS and there was this thread. Excellent!

Really looking forward to it. Are you going to stream live this year??

Hey, my Samsung JS9500 is getting tired. Looking forward to seeing what lands on top.


.


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Yes, I'm looking into several streaming choices for our 2017 TV Shootout. I love the line-up models this year.


----------



## JimShaw (Apr 30, 2012)

Robert Zohn said:


> Yes, I'm looking into several streaming choices for our 2017 TV Shootout. *I love the line-up models this year*.



So do I

Going to be fun to watch. So much new tech this year


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

*Here's the first in a series of press releases on the 2017 TV Shootout.*


----------



## JimShaw (Apr 30, 2012)

Robert

It is going to be interesting to see how well the Vizio P65E1 holds up against such top notch competition


.


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Nice article in DealerScope magazine with some more information on our 2017 TV Shootout event at CE Week NY.


----------



## the_rookie (Sep 30, 2008)

So any update to how it went?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Glenee (Aug 18, 2009)

Did this happen,or Did it not?


----------



## JimShaw (Apr 30, 2012)

Glenee said:


> Did this happen,or Did it not?



Yes it did


----------



## Glenee (Aug 18, 2009)

Where would someone find the report and results ? I would like to see the final rankings and scores of each display. I have typed in A 2017 Television Shootout, and several different ways. I am coming up with nothing in print.
I must not be doing something right.I can get 2016, 2015, and so on.


----------



## JimShaw (Apr 30, 2012)

Glenee said:


> Where would someone find the report and results ? I would like to see the final rankings and scores of each display. I have typed in A 2017 Television Shootout, and several different ways. I am coming up with nothing in print.
> I must not be doing something right.I can get 2016, 2015, and so on.


http://www.avsforum.com/forum/40-ol...on-event-will-nyc-july-12-july-13-2017-a.html


----------



## Glenee (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks Jim. I sure did like it better when Robert would post how each person voted in each catergory and how the final rankings were determined. It was easier to determine what was right for the individual due to the importance in each ranking.


----------



## JimShaw (Apr 30, 2012)

Glenee said:


> Thanks Jim. I sure did like it better when Robert would post how each person voted in each catergory and how the final rankings were determined. It was easier to determine what was right for the individual due to the importance in each ranking.


I agree

He moved it from his store to a convention center in New York. When he did that, things seem to change. Possibly???Others are taking over to help. That would be my guess.


----------

